# Help with tire chains?



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

My blower has tires with a size marking on the sidewall of "4.10-6 NHS".
What tire chain will fit this tire size?

I saw some tires last evening while searching the net like 4.10 x350 x ????


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Tire Chains by TireChains.com
They'll help you out or at least you can make a determination as to which ones you'll need.


----------



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you kindly, micah68kj.


----------

